# question about CERF tests



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

An upcoming show I plan to attend is offering a CERF clinic (all his other clearances are done and are fine!!) and I'd like to get his eyes checked. But I'm showing in both obedience and breed at the show, so my question is whether or not his eyes will be okay for competition, or do I need to wait to have it done when he's finished in both rings???
Thanks!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wait til you're finished. They dilate the eyes just like when we go to the eye doctor.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this Titos first eye exam?
If so the ophthalmologist I volunteer with suggests conditioning the dog to accept having his/her head firmly held and condition them to accept a regular flashlight shone (briefly) in their eyes...then the exam is much easier for him to do a thorough exam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys!
great suggestion about doing a couple dry runs with him, so that he's not surprised at the exam. I doubt tito would care, not much phases him, but you never know and it's so much better to be prepared in advance!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wait til he's done competing.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As others have said wait till after competeing and I'll add to get him in and keep him in the shade afterwards. The strong daylight will bother him, just like when you have your eyes dilated. And the exam is done in a pitch black room so if you are doing a dry run take that into account.
Good luck with with showing, competeing and the exam. You probably won't need your chair that day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies! 
Good idea about the dark room, too....hadn't thought of that....and keeping him in the shade afterwards, too.


----------

